# Last Day Buck (8 Point)



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2016)

*Last Day Buck (8 Point)*

I heard a shot at about Noon on Saturday.
The shot came from the other side of the power line from both of our houses.
Then Bear Jr stopped at my house on his way to the Butcher shop, at about 2 PM.
I took a couple Pics before he left, so I figured I’d show you guys.

He said, “It’s not that big, but today was the last day of the season, so I took him”.

Bear Jr has been real busy with his Tower Business, so he didn't get out much at all this year.

He ended up at 129 pounds dressed, so he’ll give us a whole lot of Deerburger over the next year.


Thanks for stopping by,

Bear






http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0739.jpg.html





http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0738.jpg.html


----------



## gary s (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice Buck  I see more Deer Burgers in the future

Gary


----------



## mowin (Dec 12, 2016)

Congrats.  

Oh the backstraps will be soooo good too.  :drool


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 12, 2016)

Very nice for sure!   Love me some fresh venison


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2016)

WooHoo! Looks great! 

We almost struck out this year. My buddies daughter got a nice 5x6, so we'll be making snack sticks soon.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2016)

Very nice,, way better than my tag soup in the Deer section LOL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice shot.

Sorry i could only look for a min cuz the snow on the roof was making me freeze.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2016)

Congrats!

Deer burgers on the Weber?

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2016)

mowin said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Oh the backstraps will be soooo good too.


Thanks!

All Deerburger this year.

Bear


gary s said:


> Nice Buck  I see more Deer Burgers in the future
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!

Yup---A lot of them!

Bear


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 13, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Very nice for sure! Love me some fresh venison


Thanks Charlie!

I'm sure I'll a huge amount of Deerburger for my favorite Burgers!

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> WooHoo! Looks great!
> 
> We almost struck out this year. My buddies daughter got a nice 5x6, so we'll be making snack sticks soon.


Thanks Case!!

Was that a Mule Deer?

We don't have any Muleys around here so we never count one side at a time, like is done with Muleys.

Bear


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 13, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Charlie!
> 
> I'm sure I'll a huge amount of Deerburger for my favorite Burgers!
> 
> ...


Out West we have Whitetail and Mule deer but we don't count up all the points on either one and say it was a 9 pointer or whatever, we count each side and say it was a ?x? whether it's Whitetail, Mule deer or elk.

There's less then 50 pounds of meat in that Whitetail in the pic posted above by the time the head, hide, fat and other undesirable stuff is removed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Very nice,, way better than my tag soup in the Deer section LOL


Thanks DS !!

Bear


nepas said:


> Nice shot.
> 
> Sorry i could only look for a min cuz the snow on the roof was making me freeze.


Thanks Rick!

LOL---You been South too long!

Bear


muddydogs said:


> Out West we have Whitetail and Mule deer but we don't count up all the points on either one and say it was a 9 pointer or whatever, we count each side and say it was a ?x? whether it's Whitetail, Mule deer or elk.
> 
> There's less then 50 pounds of meat in that Whitetail in the pic posted above by the time the head, hide, fat and other undesirable stuff is removed.


Thanks for the Point count info!

We figure about 60--65 lbs from a 130 pound dressed PA Buck.

Bear


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Dec 14, 2016)

Good Deal! Congrats. I saw 3 shooters in PA this year just couldn't get it done. The freezer is bear but I still have until the end of the year.

I see snack sticks, jerky, summers sausage and maybe some kielbasa in your future


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 14, 2016)

Congrats! Deer burgers sound very good!


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 14, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> We figure about 60--65 lbs from a 130 pound dressed PA Buck.
> 
> Bear


Could be as the Farm country grain feed deer tend to run bigger then stuff around Utah. I know we shot some big bodied deer when I was a kid in Eastern Washington around the wheat fields.


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice young deer 

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Deer burgers on the Weber?
> 
> Al


Thank You Al !!

Definitely a lot of them, among other things!

Bear


BigTrain74 said:


> Congrats!


Thank You BT !!

And good to see you!

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 14, 2016)

that'll work for me..at least you got  some good venison. We have a couple hanging in our cooler right now too.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 14, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks DS !!
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...


thats about right


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2016)

UncleBubbas BBQ said:


> Good Deal! Congrats. I saw 3 shooters in PA this year just couldn't get it done. The freezer is bear but I still have until the end of the year.
> 
> I see snack sticks, jerky, summers sausage and maybe some kielbasa in your future


Thank You!

Bear


Smokin Jay said:


> Congrats! Deer burgers sound very good!


Thank You!!

I love my Deerburgers!!

Bear


----------



## mowin (Dec 15, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks!
> All Deerburger this year.
> 
> Bear



I just can't grind up backstraps.  If u were closer, I'd trade ya double. Lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2016)

tropics said:


> Nice young deer
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

Yeah, just going by the Rack, we figured about 1 1/2 years old.

Bear


Hoity Toit said:


> that'll work for me..at least you got  some good venison. We have a couple hanging in our cooler right now too.


Always gotta have some Venison around.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## andy riley (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah, Nice buck on the last day of the season. I just stopped by the forum to verify some info on your dried chipped venison thread 'cause I got 5 nice deer roasts in the smoker this am. Made snack sticks and PA dutch country sweet bologna last week end.

Biggest I got this year was a nice heavy 7 point in Maryland firearms season. Took a 6 in PA and Maryland archery during the rut. I have been blessed this year and the dried venison is the best thing I make thanks to your recipe. My snack sticks and bologna comes in a very close 2d though, so I will be making a lot more burger this year too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2016)

mowin said:


> I just can't grind up backstraps. If u were closer, I'd trade ya double. Lol.


I would definitely go with that trade!! The more Deer Burger the better!!

I like Butterflied Backstrap Steaks, but we definitely enjoy Beef Steaks more than Venison steaks.

However sometimes I make Smoke Venison Dried Beef from the Backstraps, which is just as good as Beef Dried Beef,

And when we mix our Ground Venison the way we do, we like that better than Straight Ground Beef.

That's why we do the things we do.

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 16, 2016)

Nice deer Bear, that there will make some tasty fixens for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2016)

Andy Riley said:


> Yeah, Nice buck on the last day of the season. I just stopped by the forum to verify some info on your dried chipped venison thread 'cause I got 5 nice deer roasts in the smoker this am. Made snack sticks and PA dutch country sweet bologna last week end.
> 
> Biggest I got this year was a nice heavy 7 point in Maryland firearms season. Took a 6 in PA and Maryland archery during the rut. I have been blessed this year and the dried venison is the best thing I make thanks to your recipe. My snack sticks and bologna comes in a very close 2d though, so I will be making a lot more burger this year too.


Sounds Great Andy!!!

Nothing like some good PA Venison!!

Sounds like some of them are trying to escape through Maryland !!

Glad you like the Venison Dried Beef !!

Bear


redheelerdog said:


> Nice deer Bear, that there will make some tasty fixens for sure.


Thank You John!!

Yes it will.

Bear


----------

